# All NBDL team..



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Well i dont really feel like lookin at this years second rounders and free agents.. but lets name some guys from this draft wholl be ballin in n. charleston next year
I hate to say it but my boy grizzard.. might be there.. if the wizz sign russel their wont be any spots on the roster so..
Im not sure if the bulls signed lonny baxter but hes nbdl material


----------

